# Best sounding soundbar for home theatre



## ak2366 (Dec 27, 2010)

can someone please recommend the best virtual sound bar high end for home theatre in terms of sound quality and functions.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

take a look at the episode


----------



## jrgreene1968 (Jul 7, 2008)

i have a polk soundbar for my bedroom setup..its ok, but definately not up to par with my living room The virtual surround is more of a sales pitch i think..atleast in my room. Oh and definately have to have a sub


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

Budget?

-Matt


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

I have Sony and Yamaha soundbar for my PS3. They enhanced sound without too many wires around it.

Best Regards

Wendo


----------



## ak2366 (Dec 27, 2010)

bballer123 said:


> Budget?
> 
> -Matt


Dear Matt No budget.. let me know the best... and to everyone else please try to include the links to the products you recommend. Thank you


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

One of the few with a shot of sounding good (because of the technology in the drive-units) is the KEF one with the separate Uni-Q driver for each channel. Dunno the model number off hand, only that they have two and it's the more expensive of them.


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

Leon Speakers would be the flat out best you can buy for a soundbar. Artison is nice as well. No soundbar will give you the feeling of surround sound unless you are in the exact room they tested it in. Those dubbed as soundbars giving surround sound will not. Soundbars should be used to consolidate speakers, while maintaining whatever SQ level you are looking for, not as surround sound devices.

-Matt


----------



## Erlewine (May 30, 2011)

People might not think so but the Vizio with the sub sounds really deep and has pretty good imagery. I think the sub is key though, I used a older Aiwa 6.5 sub I ordered with a bookshelf setup years ago and it works well. http://reviews.cnet.com/surround-speaker-systems/vizio-vsb210ws/4505-7868_7-33527305.html


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

bballer123 said:


> Leon Speakers would be the flat out best you can buy for a soundbar. Artison is nice as well. No soundbar will give you the feeling of surround sound unless you are in the exact room they tested it in. Those dubbed as soundbars giving surround sound will not. Soundbars should be used to consolidate speakers, while maintaining whatever SQ level you are looking for, not as surround sound devices.-Matt


I've been wanting to hear Leon Speakers....they are Michigan based (Ann Arbor)...that is about 40 miles from me. While I don't have that kind of cash to spend, I want something simple and clean and affordable. I think a sound bar just looks so much nicer than three speakers in front of a sleek flatscreen.

It would be interesting to hear some of these $1000-+ high end sound bars side by side. How does the LEON compare to the B&G PANORAMA? Or the YAMAHA YSP-5100 next to the KEF HTF8003?

I really was not into sound bars when they first came out but I like the clean look. I would love to have one for the main Plasma just for the fronts and use other speakers for the surround. But I also would like a cheaper on all-in-one + surround and sub for the other set just to have better dialog clarity and fullness over the built in speakers.

Anyway, the high end sound bars seem to offer different things. Some seem to be better at music while others are all-in-one full surround systems. I guess one has to state what they are after.


----------



## Erlewine (May 30, 2011)

WLDock said:


> I've been wanting to hear Leon Speakers....they are Michigan based (Ann Arbor)...that is about 40 miles from me. While I don't have that kind of cash to spend, I want something simple and clean and affordable. I think a sound bar just looks so much nicer than three speakers in front of a sleek flatscreen.
> 
> It would be interesting to hear some of these $1000-+ high end sound bars side by side. How does the LEON compare to the B&G PANORAMA? Or the YAMAHA YSP-5100 next to the KEF HTF8003?
> 
> ...


 I think you can hear a Vizio at Sams club I am telling you they will really surprise ya. And for what they cost how could you go wrong if you are not impressed put it in the bedroom!


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

bballer123 said:


> Leon Speakers would be the flat out best you can buy for a sound bar.


Not likely. The sound bars I saw on their website had toppled-MTM center channel configurations, which means in simple terms that they suck. 



WLDock said:


> It would be interesting to hear some of these $1000-+ high end sound bars side by side. How does the LEON compare to the B&G PANORAMA? Or the YAMAHA YSP-5100 next to the KEF HTF8003?


The Yamaha and the KEF both would be interesting to hear.

I can't imagine the Leon sounding good. I know the B&W Panorama is truly awful, because I've heard it. And I think it's like 3 grand, too!


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah, $3k for some 3"-4" speakers in a sound bar is a little nuts to me. Anyway, I'm sure I would like one of your favorites....the KEF. I am currently using my picoforte-1 dock and a small sub right now and I am surprised how good it sounds.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

If your not scared of a budget, and want some of the best ever made out there.. check out James Loudspeakers...heres a link for you.


http://www.jamesloudspeaker.com/index.cfm?page=plasma



check out the SPL6's..... All of their speaker line is nice, but not cheap.. Have installed several..


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

dman said:


> If your not scared of a budget, and want some of the best ever made out there.. check out James Loudspeakers...heres a link for you.


Again, those seem to have a toppled-MTM center. Interesting tweeter array, but that doesn't change the simple physics of sound radiation that make a toppled-MTM basically the lowest-possible-fidelity driver arrangement for a center channel.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

DS-21 said:


> Again, those seem to have a toppled-MTM center. Interesting tweeter array, but that doesn't change the simple physics of sound radiation that make a toppled-MTM basically the lowest-possible-fidelity driver arrangement for a center channel.


send them your resume


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

dman said:


> send them your resume


What does that have to do with anything? If they want my services they can pay $750/hr, billable in six-minute increments, just like anyone else.

A driver alignment compromised by physics is compromised by physics, whether or not that is pointed out by a JD, an MD, or a high school kid. And to people who care about the midrange, toppled MTM's suck. Full stop. Period.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

Short answer is it is not a “toppled” MTM, one of the woofers is in fact a Passive Radiator for extended bass from such a small bar - so it is a single woofer/tweeter.



BUT, the polar pattern of a MTM or a TM on their side have similar characteristics. Both the MTM and TM arrangement CAN have lobbing issues depending on the crossover frequency and driver sizes, so not sure I would say they are the worst implementation as the dispersion characteristic can be quite good – provided the network does its job. In fact, they are used by many manufacturers because that is all you can get into a horizontally positioned speaker



There are only a few other alternatives - most do lend themselves to short speakers – and they have their own issues:

1) Coaxial driver

2) Line array (impossible in a horizontal speaker)

3) Tweeter/midrange mounted vertically, woofers horizontal (tall enclosure)



Very few manufacturers make any LCR speakers in these configurations.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

dman said:


> Short answer is it is not a “toppled” MTM, one of the woofers is in fact a Passive Radiator for extended bass from such a small bar - so it is a single woofer/tweeter.


Oh, that's a little better. Not optimal but not _a priori_ worthless, either.



dman said:


> BUT, the polar pattern of a MTM or a TM on their side have similar characteristics.


Not really. 



dman said:


> Both the MTM and TM arrangement CAN have lobbing issues depending on the crossover frequency and driver sizes, so not sure I would say they are the worst implementation as the dispersion characteristic can be quite good – provided the network does its job.


While not _technically_ incorrect, basically incorrect. A "toppled MTM" can be non-awful _only if_ the center driver can go quite low. Even 500Hz is pushing it, but 200-300Hz and we're probably OK. 

Otherwise, you get all of the nasties that are so well documented in every published measurement of a toppled-MTM, and one frankly has to be deaf to not hear the audible problems caused by the wide vertical directivity and those pronounced horizontal midrange suckouts. (Not caring about them is different from not hearing them.)


It doesn't matter if you have Floyd Toole and Don Keele and Jeff Joseph and Joe D'Appolito and Siegfried Linkwitz all send you proposed designs, the toppled-MTM geometry dooms the result from the start.




dman said:


> In fact, they are used by many manufacturers because that is all you can get into a horizontally positioned speaker


That is proof of nothing except for laziness on the part of manufacturers, and lack of concern for audio fidelity on the part of buyers.



dman said:


> There are only a few other alternatives - most do lend themselves to short speakers – and they have their own issues:
> 
> 1) Coaxial driver
> 
> ...


But the only ones worth a damn are those configurations. Usually the first one.


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, I just learned a bit about toppled MTM! Very interesting. To the OP, take a listen to a few things. Ultimately, let your ears decide. Don't let the brand or hype of a speaker greatly influence the decision. 

BTW, James speakers aren't bad. I have not heard their "soundbars" so I cannot comment there. 

DS-21, would be same still apply to a planar design like the following? 

















-Matt


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

OP, you asked for suggestions, a few of us here tossed some out.... Im sure not on here tying to sell a speaker, so go around and listen to some, and get what YOU like..... And James is a good speaker. If you can find a dealer in your area, they are well worth a listen.. as well as many many more out there... Some of us try to help.. GL with search.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

bballer123 said:


> DS-21, would be same still apply to a planar design like the following?


Yes. The issue is the radiation pattern, and that doesn't vary between planers and dynamic drivers.

The second one you posted may be fine, though...IF you turn it 90deg and are willing to live with a limited vertical seating window.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

100% satisfied with my newly acquired KEF setup - above and beyond my expectations.

With that said, hell of a deal here:
KEF HTF8003 Home Theater Sound Bar | Accessories4less

If I had not just bought my stuff, I would buy this and a pair of the 1001 series eggs for the rears... It should be a fantastic budget setup.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

el_chupo_ said:


> If I had not just bought my stuff, I would buy this and a pair of the 1001 series eggs for the rears... It should be a fantastic budget setup.


 Yeah that is what I would do as I already have the eggs. But, I may wait a year or so as I might be moving. I have always wanted to do a BIG surround system..but I really doubt that I will have the space...and could only crank it every now and then. The simple sounbar, surround, sub system is sounding more and more attractive. But, if I ever get the money space and time......a large 7.1 system might be in the works.


----------

